# AJ's Beetle eater traps



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Who uses these, and were do you get yours from. Thanks Steve


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

there was a thread about them on here a while back,, 
I dont use them,, but I would imagine they are available at most suppliers (brushy, rossman, etc)


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I have them. They work really well. I, though, have switched over to Beetle Jail Jrs. 

Problems with AJ's:
1. Top comes off really easy when pulling from between frames. If you're using oil, get ready for spilling.
2. Top comes off when placing between the frames. Same result as above.

Beetle Jail Jr. advantages:
1. Top is hindged and has a hook that hangs the trap onto the frame. 
2. Bottom is flat.
3. Can see if to see how full it is. 
4. Way cheaper, especially if you order them straight from the company. They're even cheaper if you order them by the dozen. 
5. Great to work with. I ordered another dozen recently and they accidently sent me only 11. Sent me 2 more for my troubles.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

theriverhawk said:


> I have them. They work really well. I, though, have switched over to Beetle Jail Jrs.
> 
> Problems with AJ's:
> 1. Top comes off really easy when pulling from between frames. If you're using oil, get ready for spilling.
> ...


They where invented in Ausralia so are easy to get them here.
Don't use oil - use DE.
Use the hook on your hive tool to lift the trap from below. I don't think I ever spilled anything.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

max2 said:


> They where invented in Ausralia so are easy to get them here.
> Don't use oil - use DE.


Diatomaceous earth? That's an interesting idea.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Slow Modem said:


> Diatomaceous earth? That's an interesting idea.


Works well - no mess and cheap.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

max were do you get your DE from?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

sfisher said:


> max were do you get your DE from?


There is a mine not far from us. I buy it in 20 kg bags. But this is not of any use to you in the USA.
Look for organic garden suppliers. Make sure it is not the DE used for swimming pools. It has to be " food grade" DE.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

can the shb crawl out of the trap once they get in the DE, or do they get stuck in it?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

sfisher said:


> can the shb crawl out of the trap once they get in the DE, or do they get stuck in it?


Generally they are stuck. The odd one may not fall into the DE and can get away


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I get mine from Tractor Supply Store

http://www.tractorsupply.com/red-la...s-earth-with-calcium-bentonite-20-lb--1019864


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I am wondering if this one from Tractor Supply is safe to use in the hive?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/safer-...-ant-and-crawling-insect-killer-4-lb--1023455


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

sfisher said:


> I am wondering if this one from Tractor Supply is safe to use in the hive?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/safer-...-ant-and-crawling-insect-killer-4-lb--1023455


It looks like it has insecticide mixed in with it so that if the bees ingested it, it would kill them. Normal DE kills bugs that crawl through it by many cuts (DE is microscopic fossilized shellfish).


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmmm, I will have to try the DE, got from Lowes garden center with no pesticide. I have the re-usable ones and have had mixed success with both veggie oil and mineral oil (agree with the messy caution). I have not tried putting some honey with the oil (another thread), but thought about it. I have put SHB nematodes into the ground around the hive last week so it will be another week or two before I know its real effectiveness. This is also in another thread on this site.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

mmmooretx, how will you be able to tell the effectiveness of the nematodes?


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Well basically by the beetle count, I think. What I am not sure of is how long they live in the adult beetle form. I have had the nematodes in the ground for a week and a half as of today 1 Sept. I will be going into my hives today to check the health of my splits since I put them in 10 frame Langs. I do not ever expect the SHB to be eliminated but any chemical free elimination is good. I need to do some Google searches to get a best guess of when I can expect to see some reduction. I hope to update soon with positive results.

Update raining heavily, maybe tpmorrow.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep me posted on the nematodes Mike, I am interested on how they well they work. Here is a link to nematodes, you may already have this one though.

http://www.bugsforgrowers.com/products/heterorhabditis-indica


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

sfisher said:


> Keep me posted on the nematodes Mike, I am interested on how they well they work. Here is a link to nematodes, you may already have this one though.
> 
> http://www.bugsforgrowers.com/products/heterorhabditis-indica


I will update. That is where I bought them.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I went into two of my hives today and killed 4 SHB, and saw two others. I think the count is down, but I want to give it a couple of more weeks until I am convinced.


----------



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am swarming with SHB! I have AJ's traps, and they seem to work ok, but I think to be effective, I need to have a beetle trap in each hive box, right now I have two in four medium boxes, two fat bee man SHB traps (coroplast with boric acid and shortening) the FBM traps don't seem to be working at all, I will experiment with some beetle jails too...


----------

